# Game 59: Denver Nuggets at Houston Rockets 3/3/06



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

@









*Starting Lineups*

*Denver Nuggets*

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-









*Houston Rockets*

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-









First game thread. :banana: I hope I don't do as badly as kisstherim.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Haha this game thread starting thing's really been taking off lately!

I'm gonna go out and say this is a MUST WIN. And I want Yao to ABSOLUTELY DESTROY Camby so I can go to the General board and shut up allllll the haters!!!!! Go Yao! I mean, go Rockets!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

we lose i blame it on you Demiloy :biggrin: but you sure did get in quick


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> First game thread. :banana: I hope I don't do as badly as kisstherim.


I don't think 0-1 is really that better than 0-3 :wink:


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

muuussssst win.....if we lose this....season is pretty much over...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The big question for the Nuggets is which team will show up. The one that got blown out by the Bucks or the one that beat the Pistons.

Also, expect Ruben to start at SG for the Nuggets.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

camby had 12 points, 20 rebounds and 5 blocks against ben wallace. good luck yao...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Nuggets coming off a big game against the Pistons... will that have an effect on this game???


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> camby had 12 points, 20 rebounds and 5 blocks against ben wallace. good luck yao...


Yao had 22 points, 20 rebounds and 4 blocks against ben wallace. good luck Camby...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yao had 22 points, 20 rebounds and 4 blocks against ben wallace even in his rookie year. good luck Camby...


defensively, camby made ben wallace look like a 5 footer. of course ben DID steal his DPOY last year... :nonono:

 either way its gonna be fun. camby vs yao is overrated. REAL question is: who is gonna stop melo and k-mart???


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> defensively, camby made ben wallace look like a 5 footer. of course ben DID steal his DPOY last year... :nonono:
> 
> either way its gonna be fun. camby vs yao is overrated. REAL question is: who is gonna stop melo and k-mart???


The other question is which Tmac will step up? The one who scored 13 pts in 35 seconds or the 5 for 18 scrub that has taken over Tmac's body for the month of Feb.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

...if these boys dont win this one. . .


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Damn, I lost my job :biggrin: 

Hoping the role-players step up in this one.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

cornholio said:


> Damn, I lost my job :biggrin:
> 
> Hoping the role-players step up in this one.


You are still over .500 C!

I hope Wesley and Howard have better games than against the 76ers... if not I say take 'em out and put in the subs for the rest of the game!!! 

I know I am far from impartial cause its Hayes, but it just irritated me that Chuck got that huge rebound and put back to tie the game last night and then Gundy took him out and put Howard in. :sigh:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> defensively, *camby made **ben wallace** look like a 5 footer.* of course ben DID steal his DPOY last year... :nonono:
> 
> either way its gonna be fun. camby vs yao is overrated. REAL question is: who is gonna stop melo and k-mart???


Yao do not need to make Ben Wallace look like a 5 footer. Ben is a 5 footer to Yao.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> ...if these boys dont win this one. . .


No doubt. Gotta start putting some in the win column.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> Yao do not need to make Ben Wallace look like a 5 footer. Ben is a 5 footer to Yao.


lol. seriously...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> The other question is which Tmac will step up? The one who scored 13 pts in 35 seconds or the 5 for 18 scrub that has taken over Tmac's body for the month of Feb.


tmac always plays well against the nuggz dating back to his toronto days. we always seem to beat him tho...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> Yao do not need to make Ben Wallace look like a 5 footer. Ben is a 5 footer to Yao.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


>


 :laugh:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kisstherim said:


>


:rofl: shaq's head is too small


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


>


I don't get the "Yao Ming and a STARE" part.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> we lose i blame it on you Demiloy


Is that why you never do game threads? So you can blame other people, and not vice-versa?



> Damn, I lost my job


I had to get this in early, because I didn't know when you would do it. 



> You are still over .500 C!


8-3, to be exact.

I will be watching this on CCTV. :banana: I love Saturdays.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah Camby v.s. Yao is overrated, they are 2 completely diff players, and I'm actually happy for Camby to have such a breakout year, and he got robbed not being on the all-star team. I actually like the Nugs - I think Melo's underrated, Andre Miller's overlooked, and they overall have a good team going - it's just the Nugs fans on the general board that really bugs me sometimes...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I had to get this in early, because I didn't know when you would do it.


I just wait for the preview from the Rockets homepage and then post the thread


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Rockets bombs the Nuggets....

We all get the gold


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the one downside to giving myself all these neg ucash, i cant bet on the rockets anymore.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> I just wait for the preview from the Rockets homepage and then post the thread


 Since I live in HK, I would probably be alseep when they did that. So, I just posted without the preview.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yah Camby v.s. Yao is overrated, they are 2 completely diff players, and I'm actually happy for Camby to have such a breakout year, and he got robbed not being on the all-star team. I actually like the Nugs - I think Melo's underrated, Andre Miller's overlooked, and they overall have a good team going - it's just the Nugs fans on the general board that really bugs me sometimes...


ur a cool dude mayne!

seriously tho, the nuggets "fans" you talk about are not real fans at all. there is seriously only about 2-3 REAL nuggets fans. the rest are bandwagon carmelo/k-mart fans. quite embarrassing actually...

good luck rockets. im actually rooting for the rockets to go on a tear, cuz id LOVE to see the lakers choke again...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> good luck rockets. im actually rooting for the rockets to go on a tear, cuz id LOVE to see the lakers choke again...


So you wouldn't mind if we won and you lost?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> So you wouldn't mind if we won and you lost?


where the nuggz are at currently? not all that much. nuggz pretty much have #3 locked up and we wont be catching phoenix.

lets just say i hope we win, and u guys go undefeated after...???


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

i cant find this on pplive. cctv5 is not showing up


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What a sloppy first quarter. At least T-Mac is looking aggressive, though. He has the superstar presence again.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nuggets have doubled Yao on every posession, we've done a good job of finding the open man but the shots aren't falling.

Wesley and Rafer go 0-9 in the first quarter. Wesley has been assigned to defending Carmelo, which surprise surprise, hasn't worked. Sometimes I can't really tell what JVG is thinking. Swift has looked pretty active, but the downside is that Hayes will lose some minutes.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Isn't Wesley supposed to be something like a 90% free throw shooter?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Nuggets have doubled Yao on every posession, we've done a good job of finding the open man but the shots aren't falling.
> 
> Wesley and Rafer go 0-9 in the first quarter. Wesley has been assigned to defending Carmelo, which surprise surprise, hasn't worked. Sometimes I can't really tell what JVG is thinking. Swift has looked pretty active, but the downside is that Hayes will lose some minutes.



Well shoot!!! With Swift playing well Chuck will be lucky to get in at *ALL*.. :sigh: maybe I won't bother to try and hook up ppstream tonight... just watch the game channel instead


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wesley misses another wide open three then throws a pass off of Swift's foot. 

JVG needs to get a clue.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

yay! I was wrong!! Chuck for Swift!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao doesn't have that typically serene look about him tonight. He looks pissed.

And if Luther Head could only consistently knock down the open three like he did at the start of the season, he'd be very useful.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao needs to dominate. Otherwise the haters will start up (again).


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Luther made a couple for ya.. and what's up with Chuck getting three fouls in like a two minute span!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady, Head and Bogans are making things happen. McGrady even completed an alley-oop, so you know he isn't holding back too much.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

T-Mac jumped, right then!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> Luther made a couple for ya.. and what's up with Chuck getting three fouls in like a two minute span!!!


 Two of those were off the ball calls, very borderline. 

Juwan Howard (?) checks in for Chuck Hayes.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

finally... it took me fifteen minutes to get the stream! So I missed an alley-oop?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Two of those were off the ball calls, very borderline.
> 
> Juwan Howard (?) checks in for Chuck Hayes.



Figures and I finally get connected ... and now he's back out... lol darn ppstream!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Now they're doubling Yao off the ball at times.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ And he's hardly getting any calls.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Yao needs to dominate. Otherwise the haters will start up (again).


As Clyde just said, "everyone within the Denver city limits is guarding Yao." Others will have to hit their shots... which didn't happen first quarter with Rafer and Wesley.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

They've also used KMArt and Camby to box him out from the boards. Makes you wonder what exactly Juwan Howard is doing when he has no man on him.

Good first half from McGrady, we're going to have to go to him more in the 2nd half. 

Yao can't shoot those 12 foot fadeaways on Camby, Camby is too long and will block them every time. He needs to use his hook shot or go to the basket strong.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> . Wesley has been assigned to defending Carmelo, which surprise surprise, hasn't worked.


I cant see this game but i'll assume this was joke. 

6'2 SG on a 6'8 240lb SF.....MRC you're a funny dude


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

tone wone said:


> I cant see this game but i'll assume this was joke.
> 
> 6'2 SG on a 6'8 240lb SF.....MRC you're a funny dude


 He was on Melo for about 12 minutes. The worst part has been his lack of confidence on the offensive end, he has no idea when to shoot then goes to the basket and throws it away. Wesley is a cocky guy so it takes him a while to accept that he's in a slump and put in the extra hours after practice.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao with a hook right to Camby's face, he's off to a great start.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao leads in scoring. tmac leads in rebounds. whats next? juwan getting a blocked shot?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

tone wone said:


> 6'2 SG on a 6'8 240lb SF.....MRC you're a funny dude


240 lb? Seriously?



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Wesley is a cocky guy so it takes him a while to accept that he's in a slump and put in the extra hours after practice.


How do you know he's cocky?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We're getting plenty of easy opportunities, but we're bricking everything.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> How do you know he's cocky?


It's David Wesley! "I don't need to pratice because I'm a veteran." Just reading his quotes and listening to him for the last 2 years has given me a pretty good idea into his personality. People who meet him say the same thing, he's a nice guy but can definitely come off as arrogant (without the means to back it up).


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I think McGrady's arm is longer than Boykins.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I think McGrady's arm is longer than Boykins.


probably, the dude has the arms of an orangoutang. 


and i think chuck hayes' 3 fouls was enough for jvg to take away his minutes for the next few weeks.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> It's David Wesley! "I don't need to pratice because I'm a veteran." Just reading his quotes and listening to him for the last 2 years has given me a pretty good idea into his personality. People who meet him say the same thing, he's a nice guy but can definitely come off as arrogant (without the means to back it up).


Really? He's got a distinctly arrogant look about him, but to me he's always come across as down-to-earth (just like Jim Jackson, right?).


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Really? He's got a distinctly arrogant look about him, but to me he's always come across as down-to-earth (just like Jim Jackson, right?).


 Luther Head, Yao Ming, Ryan Bowen... those are our down-to-earth players .

Rafer has been dreadful.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> probably, the dude has the arms of an orangoutang.
> 
> 
> and i think chuck hayes' 3 fouls was enough for jvg to take away his minutes for the next few weeks.


:sigh: you may be right 

How many offensive rebounds have the nuggets gotten in the last five minutes... it seems like a million!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I want to punch Reggie Evans in the face. That guy is 100% fugazy, and to top it off he flops more than Hornacek, Stockton and Malone combined.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

looks like yao has been shut down on the boards nice to see swift doing a little bit of scoring


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Why does McGrady shoot technicals? Yao is a better FT shooter.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"Get that stuff outa here!!!" - Bill Worrell


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Play of the night! Yao to Swift! Yao has taken over in the 4th on both ends of the court, Houston has gone to him down the stretch in back-to-back games. Definitely more effective than having our guards shoot jumpers.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Why does McGrady shoot technicals? Yao is a better FT shooter.


i was wondering that myself. i guess its not kosher for a big man to shoot the tech


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Camby should be fouled out by now! Yao is getting murdered.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> "Get that stuff outa here!!!" - Bill Worrell


"The Great Wall of Yao, standing tall tonight."- Bill Worrell


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Camby should be fouled out by now! Yao is getting murdered.


It's been happening all night. And I thought Yao is being treated more fairly by the refs recently.

Bogans kind of reminds me of Mario Elie.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

As great as McGrady and Swift have played, Yao has been phenomenal. Wow, it's almost a joke when you compare players like Camby and Gasol to him.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

11 blocks. 4 by tmac, 3 by yao, 2 by swift, 1 by hayes, 1 by bogans.

thats pretty damn impressive.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao played awesome today

Thank goodness they won with room to spare.... I couldn't take another nail biter!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Congratulation Demiloy, you just earned youself the spot for the Rocket's game threads. 1-0 for you now, keep it up man. The rockets are playing great today, no waste of offence like last game. nice defence also. Swift played great with limited minutes today, nice job.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

congrats


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

winning is good


----------



## allengod (Feb 25, 2006)

:biggrin: 
haha......
winning is good !!
good job for t-mac ,ming ,swift!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hope they keep this up..


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Swift had a good line tonight 

6-8 from the field
6 rebounds *3 offensive
2 blocks 
2 steals
15 pts

I guess his ankle is better ?? 

Now if we can only get Skip and Wesley to perform consistantly.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i was at this game.. it was real fun, I havent seen that place packed like that in a while, and it felt good seeing tmac score.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> i was at this game.. it was real fun, I havent seen that place packed like that in a while, and it felt good seeing tmac score.


Was it really packed? On TV, it seems like half the stadium was empty... but that's on tv.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Swift had a good line tonight
> 
> 6-8 from the field
> 6 rebounds *3 offensive
> ...


I had to re-read that a couple times just to make sure. Sometimes the man makes you want to keep him around. If his ankle has been his problem then I'll give him a break, because I'm ready for him to play up to his ability like this all the time.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Congratulation Demiloy, you just earned youself the spot for the Rocket's game threads. 1-0 for you now, keep it up man.


You make it sound like I actually did something to contribute to the win. :biggrin:

Wesley- 1-7
Alston- 2-10
Howard- 1-7
This isn't going to cut it against teams like the Spurs. We're lucky that the Nuggets role players were just as cold.

Stromile played one of his better games today, but it still showed his weaknesses. He had maybe on 14-foot jumper. All his other field goals were dunks or layups. They were great layups and dunks, but he has a deplorable post game. But I'll still take another game like this from him.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He's a drama queen, though. You can bet your bottom dollar that at least once every game he'll stop and wince and act hurt. He usually goes for the hand to the eye (complete with bowed head and clenched teeth), but this time it was the funny-looking hobble after that nice putback.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

If you're the reason for Stro's decision to bring it then keep on doing these things.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> If you're the reason for Stro's decision to bring it then keep on doing these things.


 The next thread is _mine_. :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3700642.html



> "That sequence (with the three consecutive blocked shots), even though they ended up scoring, and Yao coming to help on Andre Miller — those things are inspiring," Van Gundy said. "And you can tell by the reaction of everybody, the team, the paying customers, that stuff is inspiring."
> 
> <b>Or as Yao put it: "Blocked shots make our team feel strong."</b>


:rofl:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

missed the game 












lol


----------



## Stone Chen (Feb 24, 2006)

Yao are so cool, ha...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> He's a drama queen, though. You can bet your bottom dollar that at least once every game he'll stop and wince and act hurt. He usually goes for the hand to the eye (complete with bowed head and clenched teeth), but this time it was the funny-looking hobble after that nice putback.


That's nothing new.. he was a drama queen in college too. You always had at least one injury timeout in your game against LSU caused by Swift. I figure if the guy plays well though he shouldn't need the dramatics... but he has an off game and you will see him come up with an injury again.

He's a good player when he works hard... he just doesn't always seem to work hard.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Was it really packed? On TV, it seems like half the stadium was empty... but that's on tv.



by the 2nd quarter it got real packed.. like usually the side seats are always empty but this time the majority of them were filled..

i think it looks half empty because on tv they only show the first few rows of the side seats and people are too cheap to get those.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

During sports center this morning they talked about how JVG was talking about how the rockets played no transitional deffense, didnt help out yadda yadda yadda, and then they showed clips of how the rockets excelled at everything Van Gundy was complaining about last game... that what I like about JVG, he realizes the teams mistakes and then he fixes them perfectly.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> by the 2nd quarter it got real packed.. like usually the side seats are always empty but this time the majority of them were filled..
> 
> i think it looks half empty because on tv they only show the first few rows of the side seats and people are too cheap to get those.


How much are tix in Houston anyway? Here in Detroit, you can get decent tix on the second floor for around 30/40.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> During sports center this morning they talked about how JVG was talking about how the rockets played no transitional deffense, didnt help out yadda yadda yadda, and then they showed clips of how the rockets excelled at everything Van Gundy was complaining about last game... that what I like about JVG, he realizes the teams mistakes and then he fixes them perfectly.


LOL darn I wish I could have seen that.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> During sports center this morning they talked about how JVG was talking about how the rockets played no transitional deffense, didnt help out yadda yadda yadda, and then they showed clips of how the rockets excelled at everything Van Gundy was complaining about last game... that what I like about JVG, he realizes the teams mistakes and then he fixes them perfectly.


 But he takes so long to make ingame adjustments, unless it is something REALLY obvious. He is very predictable and defensively doesn't like to mix it up. That's what kills me about JVG, his stubborness.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yey, another win.... How are we faring?


----------

